# First timers 5/6/2014



## deltacreekflies

So I am selling boats for Legendary Marine. I always tell my customers I will be glad for those who don't know how to fish, or for those who aren't sure of there new boat. I will go with them and take my tackle and know how. So I sold a 2014 30 Gamefish. I can say after having ridden other brands fishing with friends what a great boat for the money. Now to the blue water part. I have extensive bottom dropping within thirty miles as I was a deckhand in Destin. This guy wanted to catch a marlin, I told him it would be a first for both of us. He is in the offshore oil industry and isn't home much. So picking a day to shake the boat down with two blue water newbies on board wouldn't be easy. However the stars aligned Tuesday, and we took his two neighbors and his daughters and left out of Pensacola pass around 5:00. The first timers do what they do even though it was 1-2 ft. We stopped three times to tinkle and then they got sick each time. So we reached where we wanted to try first around 6:30 about the nipple at 9 still nothing and we were going to hit the edge for some bottom fish. But the new fish finder had a hiccup and wouldn't let us put in any numbers. Also his daughter somehow had played with it in the drive way, and we couldn't see past 20 feet so it rendered my handheld useless. It was laying down, and I didn't want to call it because we had a pretty good spread for Wahoo. So I asked the boat owner where he wanted to go, home or to the spur. So off to the spur we went. It was amazing how slick the water got. As always the blue water was gorgeous. The weed line was definite but not as thick as I have seen it in the past. We trolled for about two hours had one billfish blow up on our bird, but didn't hook up. So we headed back in, we found a weed line with tons of birds. I told them to try out the grass for dolphin. The neighbors wife hooked up first cast. Then we loaded up for the next little bit. We left and hit another spot. Ended with 60 Mahi Mahi. A great day.


----------



## Salty Daze

Sounds like a fun day still! I have a 2008 26' sea hunt and they are awesome boats! I agree the everglades and yellowfins are nice looking boats but you couldn't sell me one over a sea hunt! Mine still looks great and gets me to the same places.


----------



## JMB

Sorry you missed your big chance!

Your chance to be a good role model for new and future fisherman!

Instead of keeping 60 chicken dolphin maybe teach some conservation and keep 10-15, which would still be plenty or fish, and catch and release the rest of them!?!

Hate to dog you....but if you are going to act like a role model....maybe choose to act as a good one.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Comment deleted because, even after apologizing, people still use it to argue.


----------



## delta dooler

JMB said:


> Sorry you missed your big chance!
> 
> Your chance to be a good role model for new and future fisherman!
> 
> Instead of keeping 60 chicken dolphin maybe teach some conservation and keep 10-15, which would still be plenty or fish, and catch and release the rest of them!?!
> 
> Hate to dog you....but if you are going to act like a role model....maybe choose to act as a good one.


 
here we go again . . . . . 

Maybe you should do WTF you want on your trips and not worry about what joe blow does on his.

maybe you missed the part where "He is in the offshore oil industry and isn't home much", maybe in the few trips he makes a year he wants to put some fish in the freezer.



Capn Davey said:


> Either that is a type-o and you meant 6 Mahi, or, you did indeed take 60 Chicken Dolphin which is just plain stupid. You are taking our Marlin bait!
> 
> We encountered hundreds of Chicken Dolphin and slowed our vessel down so our lures went limp and putted until they got bored and went away...
> 
> 60? Really? If true, too bad the FWC didn't stop you.


Taking marlin bait?????? Please stop . . . . 

I dont see the FWC having a problem, sounds like he had at least 6 people onboard and the limit is 10 per person or 60 per vessel, whichever is less.. . . .


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Ok, not defending his trying to sink the boat with dolphin -but unless my math is incorrect (or my eyes are getting worse), I thought they had at least 6 on the boat- him and the buyer, the two neighbors, and the daughters (plural so I'm assuming at least 2 daughters)? I didn't miss anyone did I? So that's 10 each, 60 maximum for the vessel. Isn't that right?
Like I said- not to defend talking all those fish, I wouldn't, but his catch was legal..... Unless the limits have changed.


----------



## delta dooler

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Ok, not defending his trying to sink the boat with dolphin -but unless my math is incorrect (or my eyes are getting worse), I thought they had at least 6 on the boat- him and the buyer, the two neighbors, and the daughters (plural so I'm assuming at least 2 daughters)? I didn't miss anyone did I? So that's 10 each, 60 maximum for the vessel. Isn't that right?
> Like I said- not to defend talking all those fish, I wouldn't, but his catch was legal..... Unless the limits have changed.


from what I read, you are correct sir.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Comment deleted because, even after apologizing, people still use it to argue.


----------



## delta dooler

Capn Davey said:


> Sure it was legal, but I'd feel like an idiot doing it.
> 
> That's just me tho.


 
ok. . . . then why the "If true, too bad the FWC didn't stop you" ???????

I'd feel more like an idiot running offshore to keep 2 snapper, thats "plain stupid" !


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

*Cap'n Davey*

I understand- I wouldn't do it on a regular basis either. But not everyone has the opportunity to get out and catch bluewater fish a lot. If I only had that opportunity one every year or so (or less).... I'd might want to fill the cooler / freezer too (even though 60 fish seems like a lot). 
I thank you for your opinion as I hope other members appreciate mine. Point taken


----------



## Cap'n Davey

delta dooler said:


> ok. . . . then why the "If true, too bad the FWC didn't stop you" ???????
> 
> I'd feel more like an idiot running offshore to keep 2 snapper, thats "plain stupid" !


Hey, I agree on the Snapper. No doubt!

By my count is was 5 onboard... but whatever. If it was six they played by the rules. 

You'd think the Oil Worker would have said, after the *30th Chicken*, "get us outta here and put us on some REAL FISH!" 

To each his own...

Badonskybuccaneers, you worded it far better than me. Thanks.

Glad they had a great day and enjoyed themselves, and got back safe!

Cheers.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Ya know, the OP doesn't say he 'kept' all 60. I mean, no one in their right mind would want to fillet all 60 LOL! And, if the kids and wife were having a blast, well, what are you going to do? I'd be gone after 10 releases but that's just me. Delta Dooler, you are in the right here sir. Absolutely. I just hope he goes bottom fishing next time, LOL!


----------



## JMB

Well I knew when I posted this is would create a S-storm but I do feel strongly that conservation is an important thing to encourage, especially with kids. 

Anyone who has ever kept a chicken dolphin knows they yield very little meat and would not do much to "fill the freezer". 

Those 2 pound fish could have been 12 pound fish (considering dolphin fish are some of the fastest growing fish in the water) by Fall if released. Now, that is getting closer to filling a freezer. 

It just would have been nice to show people how to learn restraint and not keep a bunch of small fish that would probably sit in a freezer anyway, since this guy is "not home much".


----------



## recess

Glad yall had a good trip and enjoyed yourselfs. Its threads like this that keep me from ever posting another report on here . Legal , fun , food. Enjoy those mahi.


----------



## lobsterman

And people wonder why there are so few fishing reports posted any more. All you knuckleheads need to get a life and go fishing more often.


----------



## sniperpeeps

I have kept 60 dolphin on numerous occasions and will do it in the future. A limit is a limit doesnt matter if its snapper, trout, or mahi. I bet all y'all bashing him for keeping 60 phins wouldn't hesitate to keep 60 Mingos. 

Nice job OP, way to catch some good eating fish.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Hey Tim, just to avoid confusion, it wasn't JMB's trip.

Hey George, if you read this thread you can see I turned around on this one. And remember, it is this knucklhead that GAVE you a Prop!

To th OP, my apologies. As I said earlier, glad you had a "great" trip.


----------



## CatCrusher

recess said:


> JMB glad yall had a good trip and enjoyed yourselfs. Its threads like this that keep me from ever posting another report on here . Legal , fun , food. Enjoy those mahi.


Very reason I quit posting my catfish pictures. Some people enjoyed it but it annoyed the hell out of a few.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Yes- deltacreekflies, apart from some seasickness, sounded like a pretty good trip. Glad y'all got to boat some fish! Bet they all had fun once the rods started bending- forgot all about being sick?!


----------



## DawnsKayBug

He paid about $1500 a pound for them chickens, if I am estimating the price of the boat and how big the fish were correctly. I think they were well deserved.


----------



## Reel Estate

Great trip and report. Congrats OP.


----------



## purple haze

*Mahi Tacos or Memories*

Sounds like everyone had a blast and memories were made for a life time:thumbup:. I love me some fresh mahi tacos. A funny story about dolphins ( small ones that is) Tim (recess), Joey (jwl1972)and I was in a fishing rodeo a couple of years ago. We had three fishing looking for three of everything. Joey was on the front of the boat and a school of small mahi's swim up to the boat. I said Joey get a small hook and grab one of them and Tim and I will do the same. Joey looked at me like I was crazy (not going to argue the point) He said they were to small to even weigh. Funny thing about tournaments never pass up a weigh in of a legal fish who knows what everyone else caught. Joey fish was worth a 100.00 bucks and mind was worth 50.00. In the case of your catch yours were worth a lot more to your kids then money or tacos. :yes:


----------



## deltacreekflies

Thanks to all those with kind words. I was legal as was the whole boat. Having recently gone through Sea School being legal was first on my mind. Not all mahi were kept. I didn't want to kill them all. However the number kept was high. But with all aboard it wasn't high. Nor was it a limit. My post was not meant to enrage others. Merely share our good times. To all those encouraging words from other posters thanks. As a Flyfishermen I 90 percent catch and releas both salt and fresh water alike. As a salesman of boat for fishing , and a teacher I will do better in the future to preach conservation. However will never tell someone that they can't legally enjoy within legal limits. If we don't have fellow fisherman legal and law abiding. Whether they keep forty mahi with seven people. Or six snapper with three. Because in my mind the more happy fisherman buy license each year, the more money towards reefs and regulatory officers. In turn meaning more fish and more fisherman boosting our local economy. Just my thoughts. Thanks again to both sides of this argument, which was meant to be merely a good report to tell others how fun the gulf can be.


----------



## billin

*Mahi*

You guys slay me. You bit$h and moan about fish limits and then rag someone for taking a legal limit of one the most prolific fish in the worlds oceans. I love how it isn't cool to crush fish unless you did it. Nothing says Idiot like running 50+NM over a BFT but how many on here do that routinely? Come on guys to each his own congratulations on the phins and better luck on the bills next time


----------



## [email protected]

great report !!! me too about not posting much anymore.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

billin said:


> You guys slay me. You bit$h and moan about fish limits and then rag someone for taking a legal limit of one the most prolific fish in the worlds oceans. I love how it isn't cool to crush fish unless you did it. Nothing says Idiot like running 50+NM over a BFT but how many on here do that routinely? Come on guys to each his own congratulations on the phins and better luck on the bills next time



When a guy does a complete 180, and even apologizes, you'd think he'd get a little more credit than this LOL!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers




----------



## Kim

Great post next time put some pics in with the family bowed up and smiling. My only recommendation to you as boat broker is that you should become more familiar with what you are selling. At he very least you should have been able to look in the manual of fumble in the menu until you found the master reset rather than blame your lack of familiarity with the boat you sold, on the owners daughter. Other than that great post.


----------



## lastcast

Kim said:


> Great post next time put some pics in with the family bowed up and smiling. My only recommendation to you as boat broker is that you should become more familiar with what you are selling. At he very least you should have been able to look in the manual of fumble in the menu until you found the master reset rather than blame your lack of familiarity with the boat you sold, on the owners daughter. Other than that great post.


Wow. Guess he should've taken you! What an shat!


----------



## gator7_5

DawnsKayBug said:


> He paid about $1500 a pound for them chickens, if I am estimating the price of the boat and how big the fish were correctly. I think they were well deserved.


I don't think you have to throw the boat away after every trip....


----------



## DawnsKayBug

gator7_5 said:


> I don't think you have to throw the boat away after every trip....


The price per fish goes down with each fish you catch..


----------



## Cap'n Davey

DawnsKayBug said:


> The price per fish goes down with each fish you catch..


That's assuming vessel's have finite prices. They don't. They are black holes with an insatiable desire to go through all your money LOL!


----------



## Kenton

:hurt: Poor guy got SLAMMED! Nice report fella. Glad you got away from the office and made some memories. :beer: Cheers!


----------



## Docs Holiday

Capn Davey said:


> Sure it was legal, but I'd feel like an idiot doing it.
> 
> That's just me tho.


What is getting really old is you giving your ignorant opinion on other peoples trips. I assume by your vast wealth of offshore knowledge, which of course you were born with, that no one ever helped you learn or took you fishing for a first time. As Thumper said, "if you don't have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all". Sounds like they had a great day on the water!


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Docs Holiday said:


> What is getting really old is you giving your ignorant opinion on other peoples trips. I assume by your vast wealth of offshore knowledge, which of course you were born with, that no one ever helped you learn or took you fishing for a first time. As Thumper said, "if you don't have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all". Sounds like they had a great day on the water!



Hey Doc... go see one and get your eyes checked because you obviously can't read! 

I have only commented negatively on one trip, ONE, and it was this one here. Now, if you were able to read, and retain the information, you would see that I turned around 180 degrees on my comment, and even APOLOGIZED. So take a hike.... you are WAY too late for a pile on. :no:


----------



## Chapman5011

Capn Davey said:


> Either that is a type-o and you meant 6 Mahi, or, you did indeed take 60 Chicken Dolphin which is just plain stupid. You are taking our Marlin bait!
> 
> We encountered hundreds of Chicken Dolphin and slowed our vessel down so our lures went limp and putted until they got bored and went away...
> 
> 60? Really? If true, too bad the FWC didn't stop you.


I believe I read this week that you can keep 10 dolphin per person up to 60. That's the way I read the regs.
That's a lot of fish to clean.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Chapman5011 said:


> I believe I read this week that you can keep 10 dolphin per person up to 60. That's the way I read the regs.
> That's a lot of fish to clean.



Um, yes, I checked that out too, and then apologized... keep reading.


----------



## Chapman5011

Mahi regs


----------



## Chapman5011

I wish I could find 10 for myself when I'm down. But the seas never are good enough for me to take my boat where they are. I was down last weekend and never left the pass. Stayed inshore and tried not to catch catfish.


----------



## lobsterman

Capn Davey said:


> Hey Tim, just to avoid confusion, it wasn't JMB's trip.
> 
> Hey George, if you read this thread you can see I turned around on this one. And remember, it is this knucklhead that GAVE you a Prop!
> 
> To th OP, my apologies. As I said earlier, glad you had a "great" trip.


Hey Capn Davey I know you did and I really appreciate it too. I was not just singling you out, but I see this stuff on every forum I am on. Trust me this sort of thing is precisely what the antis want too because they know if they can divide us up and get us to eat our own they will win the entire battle. United we stand and divided we all fall and lose.


----------



## Docs Holiday

Capn Davey said:


> Hey Doc... go see one and get your eyes checked because you obviously can't read!
> 
> I have only commented negatively on one trip, ONE, and it was this one here. Now, if you were able to read, and retain the information, you would see that I turned around 180 degrees on my comment, and even APOLOGIZED. So take a hike.... you are WAY too late for a pile on. :no:



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/not-yet-4-24-a-337785/

Reading....reading....reading.... Yep, eyes are working really well.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

lobsterman said:


> Hey Capn Davey I know you did and I really appreciate it too. I was not just singling you out, but I see this stuff on every forum I am on. Trust me this sort of thing is precisely what the antis want too because they know if they can divide us up and get us to eat our own they will win the entire battle. United we stand and divided we all fall and lose.


Well, you included me. Moreover you'd think an apology would be seen as uniting. 

Guess not here at PFF :bangin:

I deleted my coments because I'm tired of defending myself for something I already apologized for.


----------



## lobsterman

Capn Davey said:


> Well, you included me. Moreover you'd think an apology would be seen as uniting.
> 
> Guess not here at PFF :bangin:
> 
> I deleted my coments because I'm tired of defending myself for something I already apologized for.


I see you apologized and I applaud you for that. I have been tied up for a few days my son just had his first child and we have been running ragged. I am just now getting back on here other than a few drive bys.


----------



## Cap'n Davey

lobsterman said:


> I have been tied up for a few days my son just had his first child and we have been running ragged.



Hey, Congrats George! That is super news!!!

Hope mama is doing well.


----------



## lobsterman

Everyone is doing awesome. Mama and baby are home and all is well. Thanks for the congrats.


----------



## Docs Holiday

The only reason I got involved in any of this is to ask, why post anything if you have to apologize for it later? This forum will take you a long way if you pay attention and listen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Docs Holiday said:


> The only reason I got involved in any of this is to ask, why post anything if you have to apologize for it later? This forum will take you a long way if you pay attention and listen. :thumbsup:


You self righteous fool. 

Oh, and the link you posted above Doc, in it I wasn't speaking negatively about someone else's trip. That was *MY TRIP * :laughing:. 

You really need to get those peepers checked. 

Cap'n out.


----------



## JMB

Holy crap....5 pages.....talk about kicking an Ant hill over!

My main beef was/is that if OP was operating as an authority figure and IMO demonstrated restraint in keeping a bunch of small fish. I probably would have never said anything if it were just a Dad at taking a bunch of kids. But I still would feel this way if that were the case too. 

I know, I know, I know the limit was not exceeded. But IMO just because the limit is liberal, do we need to take it. Apparently, my views on chicken dolphin and limits are WAY different from most on here. 

I'm sorry my comment came off as such a "D_ck" but I do feel that way. Just as all of you, I'm entitled to my opinion too. 

DeltaCreekFlies: I'm glad you at least thought about it and can see the other side. Sorry to be so harsh.


----------



## bcahn

No pics, no video, if you're going for memories, Go Pro is the way to go! 
9 days to snapper carnage! lol


----------



## eddy2419

60? No problem. That is why they call them the chicken of the sea...

Wait, never mind......


----------



## johnboatjosh

Congrats to the OP on a nice box of good eating fish. Getting harder and harder to find something to catch that you can actually keep. Nothing to apologize for.


----------

